# Gta v



## LJ6 (Jul 9, 2013)

I wish this game was out already so i could just throw my money at rockstar. Cant wait to explore a graphically superior los santos with 3 characters that so far all impress me. In case you havent seen it yet they just released the first gameplay today! [video=youtube;N-xHcvug3WI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-xHcvug3WI[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sweet I'm on it! I can't wait either been a while since I tore up a virtual city.


----------



## smokajoe (Jul 10, 2013)

having 3 characters looks so cool, hehehe I cant wait for this game, do you know the countless hours of stoned driving I have in GTA? lol and the multiplayer tho pointless in GTA IV I played for hours on free roam with friends hahaha


----------



## LJ6 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ya helicopter jousting with friends in free roam was always a good way to spend a couple hours haha. Cant wait to see what theyre doing with the multiplayer in this one, looks epic


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jul 11, 2013)

I cant fucking wait for this? What you think the min req specs will be like?


----------



## LJ6 (Jul 11, 2013)

Me i have no idea lol. Console gamer. but the pc version will be 100x better ik that. The mods people come up with are ridiculous


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> I cant fucking wait for this? What you think the min req specs will be like?


probably pretty high ima go with something along the lines of this :


*Recommended:*
*OS:* Windows XP SP3/Vista/Win 7 
*Processor:* 2.3 GHz Quad Core processor 
*Memory:* 2 GB 
*Hard Disk Space:* 20 GB free 
*Video Memory:* 512MB 
*Video Card:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 / ATI Radeon HD 5850 
*Sound:* DirectX 9.0c Compatible 
*Other Requirements:*Initial installation requires one-time internet connection for Steam authentication; software installations required (included with the game) include Steam Client, DirectX 9, Microsoft .NET 4 Framework, Visual C++ Redistributable 2005, Visual C++ Redistributable 2008, Visual C++ Redistributable 2010, and AMD CPU Drivers (XP Only/AMD Only)


----------



## smokajoe (Jul 12, 2013)

GTA V is not even PC confirmed right? Just highly likely? Damn I want on PC, but I want in September, maybe Diablo 3 on console will hold me over-I am super stoked to play 4 player coop!


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> GTA V is not even PC confirmed right? Just highly likely? Damn I want on PC, but I want in September, maybe Diablo 3 on console will hold me over-I am super stoked to play 4 player coop!


get a pc, i would imagine d3 on console is just plain ole bad. lol


----------



## smokajoe (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, I have a PC-and Diablo 3-but playing with friends on couch sounds awesome!


----------



## GROWUROWN420 (Jul 13, 2013)

That and the xbox one


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 15, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> having 3 characters looks so cool, hehehe I cant wait for this game, do you know the countless hours of stoned driving I have in GTA? lol and the multiplayer tho pointless in GTA IV I played for hours on free roam with friends hahaha



I am of the same breed as yourself. GTA IV, 5 people, loads of smoke and endless stunts to do.

You should try watching BenBuja's gta 4 video's, they're awesome.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

Chasing people with helicopters online or driving in the first person view while tripping balls and trying to obey traffic laws. Doesn't get much better than that. Cant wait for GTAV


----------



## cardozosula (Jul 21, 2013)

gta 5 preordered and got myself cool poster in home


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 26, 2013)

im pc gamer but if only on console first i got my ps3 .rather it be on pc tho


----------



## RedWhiteBlueGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

I will literally cum in my pants the moment that i first see this loading up on my PS3!! I cannot wait for GTAV to be out - it will be amazing!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 23, 2013)

RedWhiteBlueGreen said:


> I will literally cum in my pants the moment that i first see this loading up on my PS3!! I cannot wait for GTAV to be out - it will be amazing!!


Have my copy pre ordered and awaiting deployment!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 23, 2013)

I can honestly say that I love the gta series, even on my ps2.. I have never actually completed the game though...  Does anyone in here still play the multiplayer on ps3?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> probably pretty high ima go with something along the lines of this :
> 
> 
> *Recommended:*
> ...


Well, if I wanted I could play it on my laptop.. But.... I wont..


----------



## Gman1234 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ahhh man, i can't wait to roll up the coffee an fuck around in los santos again! GTA IV didnt really make the cut except for the online cops n robbers


----------



## Gman1234 (Aug 24, 2013)

I still play the multiplayer on ps3 every now an again. Always fun to get fucked up an do a race or two


----------



## Skyrim (Aug 25, 2013)

Pre-ordered. Can't. Fucking. Wait.


----------



## madprofessor (Aug 25, 2013)

yeah online will suck though because you'll just have 20 guys flying around in the fighter jet, and fighting to get in the fighter jets.


----------



## pghdave420 (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol woops allready posted.


----------



## Dannoo93 (Aug 26, 2013)

Gf got it for us for a 2 year present cant wait


----------



## Tillinah (Aug 27, 2013)

Will this be released on pc?


----------



## brotes grandes (Aug 27, 2013)

Can't wait. Nothin better then blazin playin gta wrecked as


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 27, 2013)

Anyone here familiar with diablo? I saw a commercial lastnight for it. Seems as if its coming to game systems and I cannot lie when I was in the service I played world of warcraft like my rank depended on it lmao! Back when shatt city was the shit if ya catch meh drift! So is diablo the shit and if so who here [plays?


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Anyone here familiar with diablo? I saw a commercial lastnight for it. Seems as if its coming to game systems and I cannot lie when I was in the service I played world of warcraft like my rank depended on it lmao! Back when shatt city was the shit if ya catch meh drift! So is diablo the shit and if so who here [plays?


I saw it was coming out for the playstation console. From what I saw it looks sweet!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> probably pretty high ima go with something along the lines of this :
> 
> 
> *Recommended:*
> ...


If it runs on a console it won't take anywhere near that kind of horsepower on a computer.


----------



## tihanachu (Aug 28, 2013)

anyone know what platform this would best be played on? i'm way too excited for this game but i don't have any consoles or a decent PC. probably going to end up buying one just to play this lol.


----------



## madprofessor (Aug 28, 2013)

sega megadrive


----------



## HankDank (Aug 28, 2013)

get a cheap 360 and play it on that


----------



## bang508 (Aug 28, 2013)

tihanachu said:


> anyone know what platform this would best be played on? i'm way too excited for this game but i don't have any consoles or a decent PC. probably going to end up buying one just to play this lol.


Get a PS3. Online/Multiplayer is free, and its more than just a gaming system. it has a bluray player if your into that.


----------



## pghdave420 (Aug 29, 2013)

only thing im not liking is its only 16ppl on server .any of yinz every play gta san andreas online(pc only)? you could have like 400 ppl on a map


----------



## TheSnake (Aug 29, 2013)

In one add i see a medical mary shop the black dude is walking out of, wonder if you can get baked as fuck and try to drive, like you could get drunk and drive in gta 4 lmfao

Don't know how they would even go about engineering that one, honestly.


----------



## pghdave420 (Aug 29, 2013)

lol guna be awesome game


----------



## TheSnake (Aug 29, 2013)

pghdave420 said:


> lol guna be awesome game


No doubt revolutionary as well. I don't see how it could possibly flop... 8 years since the last one, and mass fuckers working on it.


----------



## madprofessor (Aug 29, 2013)

TheSnake said:


> In one add i see a medical mary shop the black dude is walking out of, wonder if you can get baked as fuck and try to drive, like you could get drunk and drive in gta 4 lmfao
> 
> Don't know how they would even go about engineering that one, honestly.




Easy, No matter how hard you press accelerate you don't go over 20 and no matter how hard you try to change the radio stations you can't turn it off the reggae station.


----------



## TheSnake (Aug 29, 2013)

madprofessor said:


> Easy, No matter how hard you press accelerate you don't go over 20 and no matter how hard you try to change the radio stations you can't turn it off the reggae station.


lmfao... and maybe a "repeat mode" like all of a sudden the game time slows to a crawl, and you drive a few blocks and all of a sudden your in the same spot you were ten seconds ago... would be kinda trippy. hahaha


----------



## Snickelfrits (Aug 31, 2013)

I loved how in GTA4 whenever you were in the car with Little Jacob, if you broke a window, smoke would billow out.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 1, 2013)

My boner for this game could cut diamonds. I just pre ordered today.


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 2, 2013)

Lol gamestop/rockstar has had my 60$ months ago lol


----------



## Snickelfrits (Sep 6, 2013)

mines paid off at gamestop. I work for another retailer though and i simply cannot wait to just touch a full box of copies next week. I will have to fight the urge to steal me a copy for a few days but itll be worth it. I might "accidentally" cut open the plastic and peek at the map though


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 9, 2013)

1 week  .guna be doing nothing but smoke bud and play gta 5


----------

